# M3 or not M3



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

After 4 weeks of TT V6 ownsership I find myself lusting after more power.

Called into local bmw dealer last week and picked up the m3 brochure, also got a test drive no trouble.

Seriously tempted. wife says it looks boring but she could be tempted by a cabriolet?

any advice ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll have your V6


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> After 4 weeks of TT V6 ownsership I find myself lusting after more power.
> 
> Called into local bmw dealer last week and picked up the m3 brochure, also got a test drive no trouble.
> 
> ...


I had one (coupe) for a few months after the RS4 and it just wasn't 'special' enough (I concurrently had a company 328Ci). For pure driving it is leagues ahead of the TT. For ownership it's just another 3 series and therefore possibly too ordinary for some. I still drive a BMW so am not anti-BM as many myopic Audi drivers can be.

The M3 cab is not as good a driver as the coupe. All M3s lack torque imho.

How about getting one of the first S4 Cabs? Not driven this gen S4 (had the last one which i thought a very underrated car) and M3 seems to beat it for pure driving, but who drives at 10/10ths all the time?

Go drive an M3 and an S4 - I think you'll come away impressed with the power.


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

> Go drive an M3 and an S4 - I think you'll come away impressed with the power.


thanks for the good advice. i'm off to investigate the S4 cabriolet ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> thanks for the good advice. i'm off to investigate the S4 cabriolet ;D


Post your impressions. I don't think the S4 is actually available to drive just yet (anyone???) - but the saloon will give you a feel for what it's like.

I hear the 4.2 V8 in the saloon is a cracking installation. The M3 engine is fantastic too when extended to the red line..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know of one S4 Cab that will be delivered in March. I think this is about the earliest for delivery.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Black M3 cab with 19's

It's got to be done!

My fave car at the moment!

Sadly I can only muster a 330 sport cab 

cheers

James


----------

